# Equal opportunities - coming to a church near you



## Eoghan (Jun 7, 2009)

We all know the disasterous vote in the Church of Scotland. The question is could it ever be any other way?

Those churches which have registered as a "charity" in the UK are subject to equal opportunity legislation through that registration. 

Regrettably baptist churches have been signing up to the same charity legislation - it is only a matter of time before the same dilemma comes to us.


----------



## LeeJUk (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi, I personally go to the church of Scotland and was deeply wounded by the result.

Well I think that the Baptists have more of a chance of fighting such things as the majority of them are bible believing Christians but the Church of Scotland is really largely governed and filled with apostate ministers and a lot of people even in my own church are not saved. So positionally baptists, AoG, Elim pentecostals and all of that stuff are much better suited.

I'd be very happy and content with the church your in if the minister faithfully preaches the word, isn't afraid to preach hard messages and if a large portion of the congregation are saved because as far as I've seen that's really rare.


----------

